# Ernies Engines



## ernie7 (Jul 15, 2007)

The plans (dxf or pdf) of the engines I have made are available by going to www.erniesmodels.com

Soon they will be posted on this site.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jul 15, 2007)

Very nice Ernie, We are glad to have you here.

This one has my intrest big time.  8) 

http://www.erniesmodels.com/six-ASSY.pdf


----------



## ernie7 (Jul 15, 2007)

Great engine. The center hub and the main miounting plate would be difficult to make with a CNC mill. Do you have one?


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jul 15, 2007)

No cnc at my shop, I just go for it.


----------

